# Adjustable sight backing out



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Went to a match last week, and discovered that I was hitting/missing high.
A couple of days ago, I went to the range, got sighted in, and put "witness" dots of White-Out on the adjustment screw and the sight body. Fired five shots and saw that the screw had backed out a quarter turn.

It's a Kimber stainless target. I took the sight apart to put some nail polish on the threads, for lack of a better idea. While I was in there, I saw a really tiny hole that could have been for a ball bearing for click adjustment, but no tiny ball bearing.

Those of you who have Kimbers with adjustable sights: Does yours have clicks? (Mine doesn't.) Those of you who have looked inside: Does yours have a little ball bearing?

Or is there something else going on that you can help me with?

Thanks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's Kimbers contact info, give them a call. :smt023

http://www.kimberamerica.com/contact.php


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks.
I just sent them an email describing the problem.
If anybody just happens to know the problem and solution, though, chime in.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Update*

Shipped the slide back to Kimber. They replaced the whole rear sight assembly. Total turnaround about 10 days. Just got back from the range, to sight in. All is well. Very pronounced clicks, that were not there before. Takes a manly application of the screwdriver to turn that adjustment screw.

All is well. I'm also going to send them the slide from my Tac-II. It shoots rather high. Fixed sights, so they say they will replace the front sight with a taller one.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad to hear Kimber took care of it for you. :smt023


----------

